

Wikipedia is being manipulated, you can't trust anybody now - tsbardella
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/01/wikipedia_and_naked_shorting/
We are truly doomed.  If this is part of the current problem we are so f'ed.  I mean what happened to all the weapons of mass destructions. And now this - you can't trust Wikipedia how the f am i supposed to do home work much less invest my retirement savings?
======
te_platt
What is the world coming to? If you can't trust information about
controversial topics posted through anonymous accounts on the internet then
who can you trust?

~~~
eru
<http://www.google.de/search?q=%22I+trust+*%22>

~~~
unalone
Good find. I trust Severus Snape also.

------
dhbradshaw
On niche subjects where certain parties have vested interests, this is almost
bound to happen. In such cases, Wikipedia is like power up-for-grabs. People
who care will take it.

------
sfk
'Byrne has long argued that the press dismissed his views at least in part
because Weiss - hiding behind various anonymous accounts - spent years
controlling the relevant articles on Wikipedia, the "free online encyclopedia
anyone can edit."'

If The Register is reporting this correctly - a long shot by current online
journalism standards - then this guy is simply a crank. Who needs Wikipedia in
order to get heard?

~~~
greyman
I wouldn't call him a crank, maybe he is even right, but this was my thought
as well...he could maintain a blog for example, write all his findings there a
now everyone could see what he was up to back then.

------
bayareaguy
The title of this submission should be changed to that of the actual article:

 _Emails show journalist rigged Wikipedia's naked shorts_

------
mmilenko
Aw shucks!

